

YouTube embraces Google+ Hangouts for live streaming - tilt
http://gigaom.com/video/youtube-hangouts-live-stream/

======
51Cards
The title I find a little misleading. The term 'embrace' implies it was a free
will decision on Youtube's part. Considering they are just a Google division I
would think "Google adds Hangout support to Youtube" would be technically more
accurate. Then again perhaps I'm just being picky and semantic in which case
ignore me :)

------
brackin
This is to be expected, I think it's good that Google isn't doing what
companies like Yahoo are doing and rivalling their own products or releasing a
half hearted integration between products. Google is linking all of their
services neatly and much like you can use the YouTube Player on Google+ this
is interesting.

I will also say that YouTube have had a 'streams' feature in TestTube since
2007 which let you line up videos and chat and in a way was Turntable.fm or
this feature in Google hangouts before either. They simply scrapped the
rivalling YouTube product which failed to reach a level of success and
replaced it with another Google tool which is more powerful.

------
andrewvc
Seems like a less polished version of the kind of shows we facilitate on
<http://www.vokle.com> .

For an example of the kind of interaction we allow for
<http://www.vokle.com/events/19937-its-going-down>

~~~
brackin
But of course this tech is built into YouTube, the most popular video
streaming site on the internet. It pretty much automatically becomes a mass
market tool.

------
Toady
Google owns YouTube. YouTube isn't "embracing" it; Google is adding the
feature to YouTube.

